# Blackpool and fylde ?



## Adam4868 (17 Jan 2014)

Just wondering is there any clubs or anyone got any experience of clubs in this area ? For a relative beginner.


----------



## jazzkat (17 Jan 2014)

I've met a couple of guys from 
http://www.cleveleysrc.org.uk/jm/
they seem nice guys.


----------



## Houthakker (17 Jan 2014)

There's a facebook group that's informal but very friendly and have regular rides, once or twice a month, usually setting off from Blackpool area.
Lancashire Cycle Link https://www.facebook.com/groups/126682247491640/
Not strictly a club, but great people.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jan 2014)

Thanks both


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (20 Jan 2014)

Houthakker said:


> There's a facebook group that's informal but very friendly and have regular rides, once or twice a month, usually setting off from Blackpool area.
> Lancashire Cycle Link https://www.facebook.com/groups/126682247491640/
> Not strictly a club, but great people.



+1

Met a few of this crew yesterday as they teamed up with our band of merry men / women. lovely people indeed.


----------



## alans (2 Mar 2014)

I know of Freckleton Chain Gang
Toekneepee otp is a member as his beautiful wife GillP

hth


----------

